# Dixie's twin girlies



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..so beautiful!! And girls


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Pretty girls!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

SOOOO cute!!!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks  they are so tiny and sweet. I managed to find enough drop cords to run a light out there last night to keep them warm. They finally decided to come out of their little house to dance and hop around in the sunshine a few mins ago.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just a few more pics  hehe


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

They are precious!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

they are very cute


----------

